# Anybody use these sound cards?



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

They are from Innovative Train Technology. A buddy of mine is building a little 7/8 criiter and using the Lister Twin sound.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Bob - I've used their diesel helper cards for two SE critters. They work well, are simple and very cost effective.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked for the Lister Twin sound. Cannot find it listed. Can you give me a link please? 

ITT used to make a great sound card that could have two sounds put on it. Such as idle and rev up diesel sounds. Or whistle/Bell. Great for basic locos. 
No longer available.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,

Try this
http://www.ittproducts.com/

Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I've been using Geroge's sound cards for a number of years and in many applications. 

They work very well and he will do almost any sound you might want. I certainly recommend them.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 11 Jan 2011 09:47 PM 
I looked for the Lister Twin sound. Cannot find it listed. Can you give me a link please? 

ITT used to make a great sound card that could have two sounds put on it. Such as idle and rev up diesel sounds. Or whistle/Bell. Great for basic locos. 
No longer available. 

Hi Tony: The Lister is about half way down the page. The part # is HQ609-1

http://www.ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm

These cards look very attractive for not only locies, but other scenes as well.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. One thing I've always wanted to do is to decoarte a module on our local garden gauge portable layout. I remember the Del Oro layout when they set up at the Queen Mary. These little sound cards look perfect for a building, some kind of business or a shop.

Chris: I remember your critters, nery nice.

Bob


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for that. I was hoping it was a 2 speed version that could be triggered by an R/C function. 
Nonetheless, a nice rattly sound.


----------

